# Pets at home chinchilla cage (type)



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Has anyone here bought a cage from john hopewells chinchilla site? What are they like? Are they better than the pets at home ones in the same type?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

John Hopewell cages are AWESOME.

Much, much, much better than the [email protected] cages.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

They are built to last wobbles.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

ok thanks. I had a [email protected] one ages ago for one of the chins,but the metal went all horrible on it after a bit, it was shiny silver when I bought it, then it went dull and 'scratchy'. Scrapey metal goes through me like nails down a chalkboard, so I don't wan't another cage like that. If I get a JH one are they coated or something so they don't go that way? or are they made out of different stuff to start with to not have that problem? Is he expensive? (I'd need it delivered). I want a chinchilla cage but with a solid floor at least 3-4" deep, made to size to fit in a certain spot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

What will the cage house?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> ok thanks. I had a [email protected] one ages ago for one of the chins,but the metal went all horrible on it after a bit, it was shiny silver when I bought it, then it went dull and 'scratchy'. Scrapey metal goes through me like nails down a chalkboard, so I don't wan't another cage like that. If I get a JH one are they coated or something so they don't go that way? or are they made out of different stuff to start with to not have that problem? Is he expensive? (I'd need it delivered). I want a chinchilla cage but with a solid floor at least 3-4" deep, made to size to fit in a certain spot.


Look on his site. He has loads on his gallery, with prices.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> What will the cage house?


A crocodile


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> A crocodile


In that case the bars won't stay nice and shiny :dita:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> In that case the bars won't stay nice and shiny :dita:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

No, no reptiles! Can't stand what they eat

I want it to put the rats in. I'm having a sort out in the shed, and their current cage is too shallow based to keep bedding in. As soon as I put some in they kick and shove it all back out as the tray is only an inch high. It can't be altered either, or it won't fit, and I can't get another tray as I won't get it in (well I might, but it won't come back out again:lol. So I'm going to sell it and get them another cage. I want a JH or similar, as I need it made to fit and want a higher tray on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmmm, I wouldn't put rats in a JH cage, rats like height and hopewell cages are made for rock hoppers (chins and goos). It will be cheaper to get an explorer tbh too lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Has anyone here bought a cage from john hopewells chinchilla site? What are they like? Are they better than the pets at home ones in the same type?


Hes based 5 mins away from where i live if its same fella at helleby,roth.He sells pet food too.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Hmmm, I wouldn't put rats in a JH cage, rats like height and hopewell cages are made for rock hoppers (chins and goos). It will be cheaper to get an explorer tbh too lol


That's why I want one made to order. I can get a cage 30" high in the shed (about 4" shorter than what their in), and they spend a lot of time loose in there as well. I would put plastic shelves and things in it instead of the wooden style chinchilla shelves so they'd have more ledges. An explorer would be ace but I have no space for one.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Hmmm, I wouldn't put rats in a JH cage, rats like height and hopewell cages are made for rock hoppers (chins and goos). It will be cheaper to get an explorer tbh too lol


He make rat cages with height if you look on his site.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> He make rat cages with height if you look on his site.


I was just going on the title of the thread, as it said chin type cage that is the one I am talking about 

Still think an explorer/happy house or similar would be cheaper :lol:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh great ill have a look! I put chin cage in the title cos that's all I know them as

Yep one of those probs would be cheaper, but as I said the explorer is too big and a happy house is too tall too fit in. Plus it has the same tray type as what I already have so I'd have the same problem with it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Oh great ill have a look! I put chin cage in the title cos that's all I know them as
> 
> Yep one of those probs would be cheaper, but as I said the explorer is too big and a happy house is too tall too fit in. *Plus it has the same tray type as what I already have so I'd have the same problem with it!*


That's why everyone buys better trays 

Really not sure how you are struggling fitting either a happy house or an explorer in a shed. Sounds like you have far too much in there to me if that is the case....


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

It's a slope roofed shed so it won't fit heightwise where it's narrower. It's also only 6x4 so a explorer would be huuuuuge in it, leaving no space for everything else


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

I stand by my opinion then, you have too much in a 6ft shed.
To be frank the buns should have that just for themselves.....


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Even if I only had the rats in there, without any food or extras, those 2 cages still wouldn't fit. The happy house is too tall, and the explorer is too wide. That's why I bought the cage I did in the first place.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Hes based 5 mins away from where i live if its same fella at helleby,roth.He sells pet food too.


the one and the same, hes a nice bloke too

I agree with bernie, johns cages are NOT ment for rats, they are designed for chins and goos, they have much different housing needs, i think you will also find that he may not be able to make the trays as high as you want, but i could be proved wrong on that.
if you are struggling to fit a cage suited to the needs of your rats in the shed then you need a bigger shed, i honestly can not see how you have all the animals you do have packed into a 6ft shed.......


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know how I fit them in it either, I just do somehow! That said, the dogs, rabbits and one of the hamsters aren't in there. And I'm hoping to relocate the gerbils to my room tomorrow. Then the shed will only have the rats and hamsters in it.

This is the one I'm thinking of:

John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds - 

Is the tray fixed in place? Or if not how do you get it out from the mesh?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you look at the mesh at the top of the tray, theres a bump in it, thats a hinged mesh part that hooks over the top of a small door that folds down to allow the tray to slid out

once youve put enough sleves in for rats to be happy i think you will find acses to them would be quite poor, rats have very different caging needs to nillas and goos


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes the door looks like it folds upwards rather than open like the [email protected] ones do, which would be a pain for access actually. Wonder if they can be altered to at least drop down like a drawbridge instead?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I don't know how I fit them in it either, I just do somehow! That said, the dogs, rabbits and one of the hamsters aren't in there. And I'm hoping to relocate the gerbils to my room tomorrow. Then the shed will only have the rats and hamsters in it.
> 
> This is the one I'm thinking of:
> 
> ...


I thought you weren't allowed the rodents in the house?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Yes the door looks like it folds upwards rather than open like the [email protected] ones do, which would be a pain for access actually. Wonder if they can be altered to at least drop down like a drawbridge instead?


careful when fidgeting with doors... rats an be better than people at opening them- especially after watching someone do it a few times!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the door folds down, he could hinge it which ever way you chose though, but regardles of that, when kitted out for rats acses will probably still be an issue


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> I thought you weren't allowed the rodents in the house?


Gerbils don't smell and don't need a wheel so their not noisy at night.



Lil Miss said:


> the door folds down, he could hinge it which ever way you chose though, but regardles of that, when kitted out for rats acses will probably still be an issue


So he could make it open cupboard door style? Do you mean t for the rats, or for me?

Oh and what about a critter cage instead? (without the mesh shelf or floor).


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

My gerbils have always had a wheel.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> Gerbils don't smell and don't need a wheel so their not noisy at night.
> 
> So he could make it open cupboard door style? Do you mean t for the rats, or for me?
> 
> Oh and what about a critter cage instead? (without the mesh shelf or floor).


I bought a critter cage for my rats. I wouldn't buy another.

As much as I hate to say this wobbles, do you not think it would be easier to rehome your rats. They seem to cause you an awful lot of bother. Personally I couldn't keep mine out in a shed. They just would not get the stimulation they need as pets in a cage.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you think gerbils arent noisy at night think again!! they are most active at night so dig and chew and generally make a lot of noise, iv always found mine noisier then the hamsters

im sure he could make it open sideways if you asked him

and i mean acses in for you

critter cages are nasty, hard to acses, rust easy, and soak up smell easy


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

So really it's not that they aren't allowed in your room, you don't WANT them in your room. It would be much easier to get them a cage that fits and is good for them inside rather than a 6foot shed with hamsters, gerbils and rats in. Gerbils don't need the kind of constant stimulation with people being around the cage mentioned on the other thread that rats do - oh, and i notice you haven't bothered to reply to the advice their either :

And they certainly are not quiet.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> if you think gerbils arent noisy at night think again!! they are most active at night so dig and chew and generally make a lot of noise, iv always found mine noisier then the hamsters
> 
> im sure he could make it open sideways if you asked him
> 
> ...


Dammit I was going to put them in my room, not going to now though!

Don't want a critter cage either if their like that!



Micky93 said:


> So really it's not that they aren't allowed in your room, you don't WANT them in your room. It would be much easier to get them a cage that fits and is good for them inside rather than a 6foot shed with hamsters, gerbils and rats in. Gerbils don't need the kind of constant stimulation with people being around the cage mentioned on the other thread that rats do - oh, and i notice you haven't bothered to reply to the advice their either :
> 
> And they certainly are not quiet.


No, it's that their not allowed in my room.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Dammit I was going to put them in my room, not going to now though!
> 
> Don't want a critter cage either if their like that!
> 
> No, it's that their not allowed in my room.


Then why are you allowed the gerbils in your room? You're not making much sense at all :sosp:


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Head + Wall= Bang


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

For the love of all thats good in the world, do the poor animals a favour and find someone on here to take them, and I dont just mean the rats!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> Then why are you allowed the gerbils in your room? You're not making much sense at all :sosp:


Ok, none of them are meant to be in the house, but if neccessery, the hamsters or gerbils would be allowed. Why is it so difficult to grasp that someone is ok with one type of animal in the house but not another? There is a big difference between hamsters/gerbils and rats especially in a house.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Ok, none of them are meant to be in the house, but if neccessery, the hamsters or gerbils would be allowed. Why is it so difficult to grasp that someone is ok with one type of animal in the house but not another? There is a big difference between hamsters/gerbils and rats especially in a house.


They are ALL rodents, it makes no odds what kind of rodent they are, its wrong to keep a pet that you can not bring into the house if needed. If the temps dropped so bad that the rats were freezing would you leave them out there?

I really hope your a troll!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Ok, none of them are meant to be in the house, but if neccessery, the hamsters or gerbils would be allowed. Why is it so difficult to grasp that someone is ok with one type of animal in the house but not another? There is a big difference between hamsters/gerbils and rats especially in a house.


You really are delusional aren't you? Go ahead then.... tell me the differences in keeping hamsters and gerbils in the house rather than rats.....


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude but can I ask what age you are? I've read through a lot of your threads on here and you only seem to take the advice if you like it. At first I thought you were a young kid but then you mentioned opening your own business. If you are an adult you should be old and wise enough to do what is best for your animals even if it is hard on you. If you can't have your rats in the house and have S.A.D. then maybe you should avoid sitting in the shed by rehoming your animals where they could live in a warm home and be given the time and attention that they need and deserve. If you think you are busy now you'll be under even more stress when you are working the long hours that starting a new business demands. Instead of buying anew cage get them a better home and only keep the animals that are allowed in the house.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

salemsparklys said:


> They are ALL rodents, it makes no odds what kind of rodent they are, its wrong to keep a pet that you can not bring into the house if needed. If the temps dropped so bad that the rats were freezing would you leave them out there?
> 
> I really hope your a troll!


It does, I know people who like mice but can't stand gerbils, or don't mind hamsters but dislike mice. That goes for any animal, you can have someone who loves little dogs but would never have a big dog in the house. I've kept gerbils, mice, hamsters, rabbits and chinchillas in the shed for years, even in the winter when it's freezing out and snowing, none have ever come to any harm, so why should the rats? If gerbils are fine in there and their from hot deserts, I'm sure rats, which will adapt to live practically anywhere will be quite alright.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> It does, I know people who like mice but can't stand gerbils, or don't mind hamsters but dislike mice. That goes for any animal, you can have someone who loves little dogs but would never have a big dog in the house. I've kept gerbils, mice, hamsters, rabbits and chinchillas in the shed for years, even in the winter when it's freezing out and snowing, none have ever come to any harm, so why should the rats? If gerbils are fine in there and their from hot deserts, I'm sure rats, which will adapt to live practically anywhere will be quite alright.


Are you kidding!!!. Rats can adapt to living in the wild as well but that doesn't mean that they would like , enjoy or deserve it. Would you like to live in a shed?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> It does, I know people who like mice but can't stand gerbils, or don't mind hamsters but dislike mice. That goes for any animal, you can have someone who loves little dogs but would never have a big dog in the house. I've kept gerbils, mice, hamsters, rabbits and chinchillas in the shed for years, even in the winter when it's freezing out and snowing, none have ever come to any harm, so why should the rats? If gerbils are fine in there and their from hot deserts, I'm sure rats, which will adapt to live practically anywhere will be quite alright.


Well done for avoiding my question completely. 
Just because they've never come to harm before does not on any terms mean that it is the best life for them!

And I will just point out you are contradicting yourself seeing as you just pointed out how 'different' they all are but then said about how if gerbils will be fine then rats will be  :sosp:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> It does, I know people who like mice but can't stand gerbils, or don't mind hamsters but dislike mice. That goes for any animal, you can have someone who loves little dogs but would never have a big dog in the house. I've kept gerbils, mice, hamsters, rabbits and chinchillas in the shed for years, even in the winter when it's freezing out and snowing, none have ever come to any harm, so why should the rats? If gerbils are fine in there and their from hot deserts, I'm sure rats, which will adapt to live practically anywhere will be quite alright.


The cold isn't really the issue for me Wobbles. It's the stimulation they should be getting. Sitting in a shed all day isn't a stimulating enviroment.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> The cold isn't really the issue for me Wobbles. It's the stimulation they should be getting. Sitting in a shed all day isn't a stimulating enviroment.


They have lots of toys. Tbh even if they were in the house, they would still be in a cage. Everyone in the house is out most of the day, and I don't have the time to sit holding them all the time. They would technically be sitting in a cage in the house just like they would in the shed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> They have lots of toys. Tbh even if they were in the house, they would still be in a cage. Everyone in the house is out most of the day, and I don't have the time to sit holding them all the time. They would technically be sitting in a cage in the house just like they would in the shed.


The difference being that when in the house they will get interaction (that doesn't just mean handling) when people are home, there will be different noises and things to watch. And finally you won't have to go out to a cold dark shed to spend time with them, you could sit on your bed with them, when you walk past the cage you can talk to them ect...ect...ect...

Whereas in the shed they get nothing until you spend what little time you have after sorting out all the other animals with them....

I won't push for you to do what I think would be the right thing because I know you will dig your heals and do what you want, but please sit back and try to see why others have concerns about rats in sheds.
Yes SOME people can keep rats in sheds without any issues at all (so long as it is fully insulated and has lighting and heating) but I'm sorry to say for you keeping rats in a shed obviously isn't working. You may think it is working and feel fine about continuing the way you are but take a read through some of your posts and if you read them without getting defensive I will be disappointed if you still can't see why I for one don't think keeping rats in a shed is for you...


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> They have lots of toys. Tbh even if they were in the house, they would still be in a cage. Everyone in the house is out most of the day, and I don't have the time to sit holding them all the time. They would technically be sitting in a cage in the house just like they would in the shed.


You really don't understand rat care do you? How long have you owned them now? Idkbr know what age you are- you won't seem to answer anyone on that one- even privately) but seriously woman, grow the hell up please.



Wobbles said:


> I've kept gerbils, mice, hamsters, rabbits and chinchillas in the shed for years, even in the winter when it's freezing out and snowing, none have ever come to any harm, so why should the rats? If gerbils are fine in there and their from hot deserts, *I'm sure rats, which will adapt to live practically anywhere will be quite alright*.


As for that last statement; you can damn well tell that to Reid.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Did my post not suit you as you have totally ignored all advice you don't like.
I would like a reply please.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> It does, I know people who like mice but can't stand gerbils, or don't mind hamsters but dislike mice. That goes for any animal, you can have someone who loves little dogs but would never have a big dog in the house. I've kept gerbils, mice, hamsters, rabbits and chinchillas in the shed for years, even in the winter when it's freezing out and snowing, none have ever come to any harm, so why should the rats? If gerbils are fine in there and their from hot deserts, I'm sure rats, *which will adapt to live practically anywhere will be quite alright.*


Actually they don't, rather like any other domesticated species  I'm pretty sure my elderly rescue girl Tau, who was pregnant & left in a freezing hutch outside in all weathers with a load of other rats & fed once a week if they were lucky, would tell you some stories if she could


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Actually they don't, rather like any other domesticated species  I'm pretty sure my elderly rescue girl Tau, who was pregnant & left in a freezing hutch outside in all weathers with a load of other rats & fed once a week if they were lucky, would tell you some stories if she could


she would tell you she loved it and your a very mean person making her live in a nice warm house! :lol:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I can see why keeping them in a cold, uninsulated, unlighted shed would be a massive problem. However my shed is heated, is lighted and totally insulated. I originally kept chinchillas in it, which need specific conditions, so I had it adapted. I only paid £150 for it (it had a broken window) originally, but I've spent hundreds adapting it, I really don't think there is _anything_ wrong with my shed.

I thought I'd read that rats are the most adaptable animals in the world, and can live practically anywhere must of gotten it wrong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I can see why keeping them in a cold, uninsulated, unlighted shed would be a massive problem. However my shed is heated, is lighted and totally insulated. I originally kept chinchillas in it, which need specific conditions, so I had it adapted. I only paid £150 for it (it had a broken window) originally, but I've spent hundreds adapting it, I really don't think there is _anything_ wrong with my shed.
> 
> It's too small for the animals you have in it, which is made apparent by quite a few of your posts, and as said by yourself it is "cold and dark" so you don't spend enough time out there in the winter months.
> 
> ...


Answers in red.

Regardless of anything the cage you have linked to isn't suitable for rats, what height is the shed? I'm sure there are far more suitable cages out there.

Also what cage are they in now? If I know what cage it is I might be able to suggest ways to stop the rats kicking out the bedding if I know what cage it is.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I can see why keeping them in a cold, uninsulated, unlighted shed would be a massive problem. However my shed is heated, is lighted and totally insulated. I originally kept chinchillas in it, which need specific conditions, so I had it adapted. I only paid £150 for it (it had a broken window) originally, but I've spent hundreds adapting it, I really don't think there is _anything_ wrong with my shed.
> 
> I thought I'd read that rats are the most adaptable animals in the world, and can live practically anywhere must of gotten it wrong.


When did you get the shed heated? Because I read in another thread you did that there was just an hot air blower in there?

It isn't what is physically wrong with the shed - it is that rats love to watch what is going on around them. They love to watch people, movements etc etc. They can't do that in a shed. Also, as many have pointed out and you have IGNORED you were the one talking about having SAD and not wanted to be out in the shed, therefore as we get more into the heart of winter you are going to be spending less time out there!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Answers in red.
> 
> Regardless of anything the cage you have linked to isn't suitable for rats, what height is the shed? I'm sure there are far more suitable cages out there.
> 
> Also what cage are they in now? If I know what cage it is I might be able to suggest ways to stop the rats kicking out the bedding if I know what cage it is.


Why do you think the shed is too small? Is it cos I can't fit an explorer in it, though I'm sure that is ment for much more than 4 rats. What is wrong with the cage on JH site, as it says for rats? I'm not actually sure what make the cage is, it is like a mini explorer a bit, but there's no makes or stickers on it. Cage needs to be no higher than 30" to fit in.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Answers in red.
> 
> Regardless of anything the cage you have linked to isn't suitable for rats, what height is the shed? I'm sure there are far more suitable cages out there.
> 
> Also what cage are they in now? If I know what cage it is I might be able to suggest ways to stop the rats kicking out the bedding if I know what cage it is.


The shed is cold and dark yet insulated and well lit.  I'm just going to check I took the right medication this morning.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Yet again you have managed to not answer me. I think it's pretty clear that when you run out of 'answers' you just ignore.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> Yet again you have managed to not answer me. I think it's pretty clear that when you run out of 'answers' you just ignore.


Sorry I can't quote everyone the post would be enormous! What did you want to know?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Why do you think the shed is too small? Is it cos I can't fit an explorer in it, though I'm sure that is ment for much more than 4 rats. What is wrong with the cage on JH site, as it says for rats? I'm not actually sure what make the cage is, it is like a mini explorer a bit, but there's no makes or stickers on it. Cage needs to be no higher than 30" to fit in.


Read your own posts, you are constantly saying you have no space for this or no space for that. A 6ft x 4ft shed is big enough for the rabbits OR the rodents not both.

As for the JH cage access is poor for rats, the bars aren't coated so it will smell after a while with rats (chin and goo urine isn't as strong so it isn't an issue for them). Just because it says it is for rats doesn't mean it is suitable, JH makes awesome cages for chins and goo's but not rats I'm afraid.

Can you take a picture of your cage? I might be able to work out what it is and might be able to come up with a solution.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Read your own posts, you are constantly saying you have no space for this or no space for that. A 6ft x 4ft shed is big enough for the rabbits OR the rodents not both.
> 
> As for the JH cage access is poor for rats, the bars aren't coated so it will smell after a while with rats (chin and goo urine isn't as strong so it isn't an issue for them). Just because it says it is for rats doesn't mean it is suitable, JH makes awesome cages for chins and goo's but not rats I'm afraid.
> 
> *Can you take a picture of your cage? I might be able to work out what it is and might be able to come up with a solution*.


I second this, I'm sure between the rat people on here we can work out what cage it is then suggest alternatives


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I second this, I'm sure between the *rat people* on here we can work out what cage it is then suggest alternatives


Rat People, WTF have you been drinking ? Do you actually imagine us all with whiskers and long tails?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Rat People, WTF have you been drinking ? Do you actually imagine us all with whiskers and long tails?


Well....... now you mention it, I'm sure I've caught you depositing little poo pellets in the corners of rooms


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Read your own posts, you are constantly saying you have no space for this or no space for that. A 6ft x 4ft shed is big enough for the rabbits OR the rodents not both.
> 
> As for the JH cage access is poor for rats, the bars aren't coated so it will smell after a while with rats (chin and goo urine isn't as strong so it isn't an issue for them). Just because it says it is for rats doesn't mean it is suitable, JH makes awesome cages for chins and goo's but not rats I'm afraid.
> 
> Can you take a picture of your cage? I might be able to work out what it is and might be able to come up with a solution.


I don't have the rabbits in there, just the rodents now. A JH is going to be no good then if it will smell and stuff. I will try and find something else, still can't be higher than 30" though. Just out of interest would a dog crate do? I've seen people use them for rat cages.

Here's a pic, It was done on my phone which is why I can't fit it all in one shot:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Wobbles, I try to stay out of these posts and only post something if I'm trying to give helpful advice but here's the thing:
A couple of months ago my mum bought me a 6x4 shed for my birthday for my rats' _toys_
Just their toys!! I know how big a 6x4 is and personally I couldn't keep any of my animals in there.
I don't mind sheds at all and actually I've seen some lovely ones that I wouldn't mind having myself but not in a 6x4. Even with one rat cage there'd be barely room to move around in there so with more than one cage I'm not surprised you don't like going out there and spending time in it.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I don't have the rabbits in there, just the rodents now. A JH is going to be no good then if it will smell and stuff. I will try and find something else, still can't be higher than 30" though. Just out of interest would a dog crate do? I've seen people use them for rat cages.
> 
> Here's a pic, It was done on my phone which is why I can't fit it all in one shot:
> 
> ...


so why are you wanting to change that cage....it looks fine to me. John hopewell make trays for those. TDM has some in her explorer cage


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> so why are you wanting to change that cage....it looks fine to me. John hopewell make trays for those. TDM has some in her explorer cage


That's just it, it's not the same as the explorer cage, you can't fully open the doors like an E, so you can't put a different tray in. Nor can you slide one in as the gap is only like a inch high for the tray it comes with.

What about one of these?

Midwest Critter Nation Single Small Animal Cage - Next Day Delivery Midwest Critter Nation Single Small Animal Cage

Would give the height I need it to be, but is made out of nicer stuff than the chin cages. I used to have a FN, so I know those Midwest cages are really really well made.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> That's just it, it's not the same as the explorer cage, you can't fully open the doors like an E, so you can't put a different tray in. Nor can you slide one in as the gap is only like a inch high for the tray it comes with.
> 
> What about one of these?
> 
> ...


Why don't you line your current cage floor with fleece? Thats another option.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

She did ask about fleece to be fair but decided it wasn't suitable.
How about making some guards for round the edge of the tray? They'd be attached to the cage so the tray can still slide out but would basically eradicate the spaces in the bars so litter can't get kicked out.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Maltey said:


> She did ask about fleece to be fair but decided it wasn't suitable.
> How about making some guards for round the edge of the tray? They'd be attached to the cage so the tray can still slide out but would basically eradicate the spaces in the bars so litter can't get kicked out.


I was thinking of that too. Either Correx or perspex cut to sizes required would solve the litter mess problem.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Rat People, WTF have you been drinking ? Do you actually imagine us all with whiskers and long tails?


dont forget your beady little eyes and cute little paws........


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok I have a question or two....you live at home and your parents won't let you bring animals in the house...yet you work and have spent hundreds on the shed...why are you not renting your own place to live where you can keep what you like in the house?And why, as I asked before, are you buying animals knowing in advance that you can't bring them inside?I can't imagine keeping any of my pets outside-I want them in the house with me so I can see them and they can see me, and hear me and my kids talking, and the tv, and watch things happening....I can think of nothing worse especially for rats than being stuck in a shed with nothing to do-you don't appear to even have much in your cage.My Freddy 2(they're going in a bigger cage tomorrow)has sputniks and hammocks and ladders and ropes and a ball and ledges and a tube and a bridge and a digging box and toilet roll tubes and chewing toys.....the cage is packed with fun stuff....
What happens when you're ill and the animals are in the shed?Do you drag yourself out in the cold and rain to feed them and clean them and play with them?Or do they get ignored until you feel better?It's not fair on the pets it really isn't


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

polishrose said:


> Ok I have a question or two....you live at home and your parents won't let you bring animals in the house...yet you work and have spent hundreds on the shed...why are you not renting your own place to live where you can keep what you like in the house?And why, as I asked before, are you buying animals knowing in advance that you can't bring them inside?I can't imagine keeping any of my pets outside-I want them in the house with me so I can see them and they can see me, and hear me and my kids talking, and the tv, and watch things happening....I can think of nothing worse especially for rats than being stuck in a shed with nothing to do-you don't appear to even have much in your cage.My Freddy 2(they're going in a bigger cage tomorrow)has sputniks and hammocks and ladders and ropes and a ball and ledges and a tube and a bridge and a digging box and toilet roll tubes and chewing toys.....the cage is packed with fun stuff....
> What happens when you're ill and the animals are in the shed?Do you drag yourself out in the cold and rain to feed them and clean them and play with them?Or do they get ignored until you feel better?It's not fair on the pets it really isn't


First off, I like living at home, I've no intentions of moving out. I couldn't even begin to afford to either. Second, I don't know whereabouts you are, but round here your lucky to find somewhere that would take 1 dog, never mind 2 dogs and a flock of other animals. So, I can't afford to get a house thats actually mine, and I couldn't take the animals to a rented place (couldn't afford that either). Whereas at home were I am, I can keep them, all of them, just not in the house. It seems a fair deal and compromise to me , you can have any rodents you want, as long as their kept in the shed. Which I have never ever had a problem with. Lots of small animal keepers have them in sheds, look at rabbits and guinea pigs, breeders nearly always have them in sheds. Same with smaller things such as mice.

If I'm ill or unable to see to them, depending how bad and for how long , I either do a basic quick round ( if its just a day or so) or my brother will see to them for me (if its any longer).


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if your parents like you living there as much as you like living there LOL

Seriously...Firstly-I have just moved from a private rented property to a council house with all the animals in my signature, so yes it is possible to find places that let you keep animals, especially rodents as none of them seem to mind much about caged animals or fish but have a problem with dogs and cats. 
Secondly-just because you think it's OK to keep all these animals in the shed doesn't mean it is-especially as everyone has mentioned before -the rats.
Thirdly-my pets are members of my family-if someone said you can keep whatever you like as long as it's in the shed I wouldn't buy anything except rabbits/guinea pigs but I would then make their shed a giant hutch for them.
Fourthly-it may seem like a fair deal and compromise to you but I can guarantee your animals don't think so.Hamsters and gerbils would be better able to cope with this but rats?Sorry but no.
Fifthly-I give up-you're clearly going to do exactly as you like with no regard to the animals welfare, you clearly can't be bothered to look after them properly as evidenced by the emptiness of your rat cage-you don't want hammocks as it's too much hassle to wash them and your only concern with a cage is that the base is deep enough to not kick substrate and bedding out onto the floor.I seriously pity your animals.They made be fed and cleaned out but that's pretty much it.No free time for your hamsters, no wheel for your gerbils,no interaction for your rats. I give up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> First off, I like living at home, I've no intentions of moving out. I couldn't even begin to afford to either. Second, I don't know whereabouts you are, but round here your lucky to find somewhere that would take 1 dog, never mind 2 dogs and a flock of other animals. So, I can't afford to get a house thats actually mine, and I couldn't take the animals to a rented place (couldn't afford that either). Whereas at home were I am, I can keep them, all of them, just not in the house. It seems a fair deal and compromise to me , you can have any rodents you want, as long as their kept in the shed. *Which I have never ever had a problem with.* Lots of small animal keepers have them in sheds, look at rabbits and guinea pigs, breeders nearly always have them in sheds. Same with smaller things such as mice.
> 
> If I'm ill or unable to see to them, depending how bad and for how long , I either do a basic quick round ( if its just a day or so) or my brother will see to them for me (if its any longer).


If that was true then I for one wouldn't have concerns, you forget that people have memories and unless you have had a necropsy on EVERY animal that has died in your shed (two very young chins for a start) you have NO idea if the shed was the problem or if other things were the problem.

A 6ft x 4ft shed is NOT suitable to house anything other than rabbits or guinea pigs, for a proper insulated/heated (I mean properly heated not a stupid fan heater that can only be on when you are in there) you need a minimum of an 8 ft shed.

Just because sheds work for some, they don't work for all.

If you don't want to move out of home, then you have to live by your parents rules, if you can't keep animals in the house and you can't afford a PROPER climate controlled shed then guess what??? YOU DON'T GET ANIMALS.......

I know you won't listen, I've known 10 year olds that are more receptive than you who supposedly is older than 18


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I really hope this person is a troll or maybe its time to do some digging, involve animal welfare and maybe they can talk some sense into them


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

To settle this would it be possible for you to post a picture of this shed?

Also where are the rabbits living now as they aren't in the shed?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Tell you what wobbles. I will congratulate you on coming back time and time again to this section of the forum to ask questions and be met with a barrage of questions totally irrelevant to the topic subject. 
How wobbles chooses to live has got nothing to do with any of you. Why can't you stay to the subject being discussed. 
Wobbles is followed all over pet forums by some of the rodent cronies. Tbh you all need to go and take a look in the mirror and see how perfect you aren't. 

Some of you yourselves suffer with anxiety issues and then you come here and gang up on one person. Its disgraceful and I feel shocked it's allowed to continue actually.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Tell you what wobbles. I will congratulate you on coming back time and time again to this section of the forum to ask questions and be met with a barrage of questions totally irrelevant to the topic subject.
> How wobbles chooses to live has got nothing to do with any of you. Why can't you stay to the subject being discussed.
> Wobbles is followed all over pet forums by some of the rodent cronies. Tbh you all need to go and take a look in the mirror and see how perfect you aren't.
> 
> Some of you yourselves suffer with anxiety issues and then you come here and gang up on one person. Its disgraceful and I feel shocked it's allowed to continue actually.


I felt the same at first but on reading more posts and seeing how she blatantly disregards the advice given, I changed my mind about her.I'm sure nobody here thinks they are perfect but if I was keeping rats in a shed and was told by 20 people on here that it was a bad idea I'd change that.How wobbles chooses to live is nothing to do with us you're right...how she forces her pets to live is another matter though.Personally I don't care if she lives with her parents till she's 90, but i do care that she keeps her pets in unsuitable conditions and doesn't seem to have time for them.And I'm hardly following her-I post most on this section of the forum and I read every post because after my operation I'm not able to lift and do heavy housework and with the house move I have no tv yet or any of my craft stuff brought over and all my animals are asleep at this time of day.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

polishrose said:


> I felt the same at first but on reading more posts and seeing how she blatantly disregards the advice given, I changed my mind about her.I'm sure nobody here thinks they are perfect but if I was keeping rats in a shed and was told by 20 people on here that it was a bad idea I'd change that.How wobbles chooses to live is nothing to do with us you're right...how she forces her pets to live is another matter though.Personally I don't care if she lives with her parents till she's 90, but i do care that she keeps her pets in unsuitable conditions and doesn't seem to have time for them.And I'm hardly following her-I post most on this section of the forum and I read every post because after my operation I'm not able to lift and do heavy housework and with the house move I have no tv yet or any of my craft stuff brought over and all my animals are asleep at this time of day.


None of my comments were aimed at you tbh.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> None of my comments were aimed at you tbh.


oops I take everything to heart-always had a problem with that.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

polishrose said:


> oops I take everything to heart-always had a problem with that.


No worries


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I really dont care where the person lives etc, but the story changes all the time so I can see why people get angry with them. I only care that they see sense and actually take advice about the animals, because at the end of the day, the animals are the ones that will suffer.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

salemsparklys said:


> I really dont care where the person lives etc, but the story changes all the time so I can see why people get angry with them. I only care that they see sense and actually take advice about the animals, because at the end of the day, the animals are the ones that will suffer.


Where is your proof any animals have suffered?


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Where is your proof any animals have suffered?


I didnt say any animals HAVE, I said the animals would be the ones to suffer


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think everything has been said that needs to be said, Wobbles I hope you will take on board some of the things that have been said, if you choose not to then I see no point in going over and over it. The question asked was if the type of cage was suitable, the question was answered, Im now closing the thread.


----------

